# surf right now



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Anything crackalackin' down on the beach lately? Thinking about rolling out for afternoon high tide today.


----------



## bigflats (Nov 6, 2013)

I came here to ask the same question. I have tomorrow off and want to take a friend fishing. We only have access to the surf and jetties, but I don't know if anything is biting this time of year. We tried last weekend and didn't get a bite with dead shrimp. Is it a waste of time??

We caught countless baby jacks in the surf one day at the end of summer. It was the best day of our fishing lives, so the fish don't have to be big. The question is, are they there!?


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

bigflats said:


> I came here to ask the same question. I have tomorrow off and want to take a friend fishing. We only have access to the surf and jetties, but I don't know if anything is biting this time of year. We tried last weekend and didn't get a bite with dead shrimp. Is it a waste of time??
> 
> We caught countless baby jacks in the surf one day at the end of summer. It was the best day of our fishing lives, so the fish don't have to be big. The question is, are they there!?


The tides stunk last weekend with low tide being in the middle of the afternoon. We caught a 40" and a 45" redfish last Friday right at dark. All of my good fishing in the last month has been the second half of the incoming tide. The surf fishing should be good tomorrow afternoon with a really good incoming tide early afternoon and the winds are predicted to be 5-10 mph in the afternoon. I wish I could fish tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

thanx scrambler


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks pretty flat.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks pretty flat now. High tide at night.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Still learning alot. Hopefully someone like Sharkchum can chime in. Probably should make a new thread but what about the tides. Looks like the tides are ending up high after dusk but coming in all day? I am reading info for freeport,texas by the way. Everyone always told me 4 tide days are best I guess they mean because you have more water movement times? Since I do not or cannot blow al lday at the beach all of the time would it be reasonable to concentrate on the afternoon high tide? Also, what about the inertia of the tide. for example say high tide is set at 5:00 PM how long would it generally keep moving past the high tide time? Guess I need more time on the water but in this day time is limited and rather be able to concentrate on the best times to go.

You never know though have caught decent fish at dead low tide in north wind in christmas bay so there are exceptions or just pure luck sometimes too which throws everything out the window too. 

Think I need to take a day off of work and go during the week in a couple of days, always looks good when you have to work!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

The best time is always when you are at work! :rotfl:

If your time is limited make sure your there when the tide is moving. Last weekend was productive due to the tide coking in all day. I go when I have the time regardsless.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah we going to give it a whirl saturday. Looks flat enough to pull some baits. See if any sandbars are hanging around the area... See if we can catch some crab and have at it on a redfish. Last resort is eating your bait, whiting or crab... been there done that. :ac1090:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

iamatt said:


> Still learning alot. Hopefully someone like Sharkchum can chime in. Probably should make a new thread but what about the tides. Looks like the tides are ending up high after dusk but coming in all day? I am reading info for freeport,texas by the way. Everyone always told me 4 tide days are best I guess they mean because you have more water movement times? Since I do not or cannot blow al lday at the beach all of the time would it be reasonable to concentrate on the afternoon high tide? Also, what about the inertia of the tide. for example say high tide is set at 5:00 PM how long would it generally keep moving past the high tide time? Guess I need more time on the water but in this day time is limited and rather be able to concentrate on the best times to go.
> 
> You never know though have caught decent fish at dead low tide in north wind in christmas bay so there are exceptions or just pure luck sometimes too which throws everything out the window too.
> 
> Think I need to take a day off of work and go during the week in a couple of days, always looks good when you have to work!


 There is a major learning curve when your trying to understand tides. To start off, when you look at a tide chart you have to keep in mind that it is only a prediction that is based on the moon phase, you can't set your watch by it. The tides can also be influenced by wind, storms, and heavy rain fall, so always keep that in mind when planing a trip. You also have to spend the time to learn the area's you fish and understand how the tide's are affecting it. If you are fishing within a few miles of a pass or river mouth, a 4 tide day may be better because the water is changing direction more often and a pass will help to increase the water movement. If your fishing a stretch of beach that doesn't have a pass within 20 miles than your better off with a 2 tide day, because the tidal movement is usually stronger and more extreme than a 4 tide day. Now lets read your tide chart, if your chart says that high tide is at 5:00pm, that is the end of the high tide, and it will start falling at that point. So, if 
your plan was to fish the incoming tide you would want to start fishing on the previous low tide time. There is a lot more to it than this, but you will pick it up as you go along. There is no amount of information I can give you that can substitute time spent on the water.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

OK thanks. We going to try it sat. Might pull some big baits out that I have taken up space in freezer. Not sure if I want to risk dunking in 55 degree water right now.. Have you heard if any sandbars caught ??


----------

